# Echt lecker: Ligurische Fischsuppe (Burrida)



## HAI-score (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, auf Wunsch von einigen Boardies stelle ich hier unser Rezept der Ligurischen Fischsuppe (Burrida) ein.

Zuvor müssen wir jedoch angeln gehen und ich wünsche euch ein dickes Petri. Die gefangenen Fische bereiten wir dann so vor:
http://img410.*ih.us/img410/9198/cimg3036dd5.jpg
Dorsch
http://img67.*ih.us/img67/3748/cimg3039xi4.jpg
Wittling

So und hier nun unser Rezept:

Ca. 2 kg Fisch im ganzen oder 1 kg Fischfilet und ca. 1kg Gräten und Köpfe (Seezunge, Seehecht; Kabeljau, Rotbarsch etc.)
Die ganzen Fische filetieren. Die Fischgräten und -köpfe in einem ausreichend großen Topf geben, mit Wasser bedecken und ca. 1/2 Stunden leicht köcheln lassen.​_*Also wir kochen keinen eigenen Fischfond sondern nutzen fertigen Fischfond 3 mal 400 ml!​*_2 Zwiebeln
Zwiebeln Schälen und in feine Würfel schneiden​2-4 Knoblauchzähen
Knoblauchzähen abziehen und in feine Würfel schneiden​3 Stängel Bleichsellerie
Vom Bleichsellerie evtl. Fäden abziehen und in feine Würfel schneiden​1 Lauchstange
Lauchstange putzen, halbieren und waschen. Lauch in feine Streifen schneiden​2 große mehlige Kartoffeln 
Kartoffeln waschen, schälen und in feine Würfel schneiden​4 EL Olivenöl
Etwas Meersalz
Das Olivenöl in einem Kochtopf erhitzen und das Gemüse darin sorgfältig andünsten. Dabei sofort salzen, damit die Farbe erhalten bleibt​1 kleine Dose geschälte Tomarten
2 Lorbeerblätter
1 Thyminanzweig
1/2 l trockener Italienischer Weißwein
Den Weißwein abschmecken um zu prüfen ab dieser auch wirklich von bester Qualität ist.:q Die Tomaten mit dem Saft zu dem Gemüse geben. Lorbeerblätter, Thymian und Weißwein ebenfalls dazugeben und mit dem Fischsud auffüllen. Die Suppe ohne Decke ca. 15 Minuten köcheln lassen. Mit Salz kräftig abschmecken​
*Zubereitung der Mayonnaise (keine Angst geht ganz einfach)*
4 Konoblauchzehen
2 Eigelb
Gut 1/8 L Sonnenblumenöl
Zitronensaft
Salz, Pfeffer, Petersilie
Aus den zerdrückten Knoblauchzehen mit dem Eigelb und dam Olivenöl eine kräftige Mayonnnaise rühren. Das Sonnenblumenöl darf nur in einem dünnen Strahl *(Wichtig)*zu dem Eigelb gegeben werden. Mit Zitronensaft, Salz, Pfeffer und Petersilie abschmecken. Die Mayonnaise in die heiße *(Wichtig nicht mehr kochende)* Suppe rühren.​
Zum Schuss: Die in große Stücke zerteilten Fischfilets in die Suppe legen und weitere 5 Minuten ziehen lassen *Nicht Kochen!* Mit Knoblauch oder Olivenöl geröstetem Weißbrot servieren.
Guten Appetit

Wenn  alles geklappt hat sieht das Ergebnis so aus:
http://img357.*ih.us/img357/9191/cimg3041bd6.jpg

http://img101.*ih.us/img101/4366/cimg3045kh0.jpg

*Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr eure Meinung oder Verbesserungsvorschläge zu diesem Rezept hier einstellen würdet. Danke!*

Liebe Grüße aus der Residenzstadt Celle
Andreas


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Echt lecker: Ligurische Fischsuppe (Burrida)*

Hallo Andreas,

liest sich super und macht Hunger. Wird sicher mal getestet.

Aber das versteh´ ich nicht: "Also wir kochen keinen eigenen Fischfond sondern nutzen fertigen Fischfond 3 mal 400 ml!"
In der Anleitung bereitest Du einen Sud doch aus Gräten und Co. Oder meinst Du, dass Du selbst, fertigen Sud nutzt, statt ihn zuzubereiten ? #c (Vermute ich mal)

Das Ergebnis sieht auf jeden Fall phänomenal aus !

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## HAI-score (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Echt lecker: Ligurische Fischsuppe (Burrida)*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> In der Anleitung bereitest Du einen Sud doch aus Gräten und Co. Oder meinst Du, dass Du selbst, fertigen Sud nutzt, statt ihn zuzubereiten ? #c (Vermute ich mal)
> Gruß
> Steff-Peff



Genau, die Arbeit mit dem auskochen machen wir uns nicht. beim Meeresangeln nehme ich die Fische immer schon am Bord aus und schneide die Köpfe ab. Dann müssen wir das nicht zu hause "entsorgen" und die Möwen freuen sich. Außerdem hast du bei gekauftem Filet ja nix zum auskochen. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Echt lecker: Ligurische Fischsuppe (Burrida)*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Genau, die Arbeit mit dem auskochen machen wir uns nicht.



Ich habe zuerst gelesen: "Liturgische Fischsuppe" und war doch sehr überrascht über das bodenständige Rezept - klingt gut!

Zum Fond: Wo's Fisch gibt, kann man sich auch Gräten, Köpfe etc geben lassen - fast immer umsonst. Auch wenn man keine eigenen Reste hat, geht's schon und es lohnt sich! Eine Anmerkung zu Fertigfonds: Die Zutatenliste ist oft abschreckend, besonders achten sollte man aber auf Geschmacksverstärker (Natriumglutamat), das ist nicht gesund und schmeckt recht zerstörerisch, inkl. eines lange haftenden "chinesischen" Nachgeschmacks!


----------



## HAI-score (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Echt lecker: Ligurische Fischsuppe (Burrida)*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Zum Fond: Wo's Fisch gibt, kann man sich auch Gräten, Köpfe etc geben lassen - fast immer umsonst. Auch wenn man keine eigenen Reste hat, geht's schon und es lohnt sich! Eine Anmerkung zu Fertigfonds: Die Zutatenliste ist oft abschreckend, besonders achten sollte man aber auf Geschmacksverstärker (Natriumglutamat), das ist nicht gesund und schmeckt recht zerstörerisch, inkl. eines lange haftenden "chinesischen" Nachgeschmacks!



Soweit sicherlich richtig! Welchen meine Frau benutzt müsste ich erst mal erfragen. Also es schmeckt auch mit fertigem Fischfond und einen "chinesischen" Nachgeschmack kann ich nicht feststellen. Gibt es Fischfond nicht auch im Reformhaus? 

Sicherlich ist die Suppe mit selbstausgekochtem Sud aber deutlich günstiger herzustellen. 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Ines (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Echt lecker: Ligurische Fischsuppe (Burrida)*

Moin Andreas,

Deine "liturgische" Fischsuppe ist obersuperköstlich. #6

Ich habe mir gestern mal einen Sud aus ausgekochten Dorschköpfen aufgetaut (ist nicht so fein wie Fonds, aber dafür schön kräftig). Statt Bleichsellerie habe ich Sellerie genommen, statt Lauch Möhren, was eben so im Haus war, statt rohen mehligen Kartoffeln habe ich kleingeschnittene gekochte verwendet und das Ganze dann püriert. 

Ein traumhafter Geschmack von sonnigem Süden, und das in dieser trüben Jahreszeit.

Vielen Dank für das Rezept!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Echt lecker: Ligurische Fischsuppe (Burrida)*

Kleine Entwarnung: Die meistverkauften Lacroix-Fonds enthalten - sicherlich wegen meiner ausdauernd organisierten Massendemonstrationen - keine Geschmacksverstärker mehr! Das gilt scheinbar für die ganze Fondpalette. Die Firma Langbein hatte nie Glutamat, aber meist Gelatine (Stichwort: Rinderwahnsinn) drin - keine Ahnung, ob das noch so ist.


----------



## oh-nemo (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Echt lecker: Ligurische Fischsuppe (Burrida)*

Diese "BURRIDA" wird bestimmt von mir mal so oder etwas abgewandelt zubereitet.
Hört sich sehr legger an.
Den Fond kocht man auf Gräten,Zwiebeln und einen leicht angeröstetem Gemüsebouquet rasch selber 
Wichtig,mit trockenem Weissen ablöschen#6


----------

